# WTB Rainshadow SU-1569



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking to purchase an SU-1569. Must be in very good to excellent condition. Willing to travel within an hour of Gaithersburg to pickup. Let me know what you have.

thanks
Rich


----------

